# Teraminx v1 pictures



## cooldayr (Dec 18, 2009)

The teraminx pictures have been released 

link: http://bbs.cube4you.com/thread-2462-1-1.html


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow.

Its not as "bulging" as I thought it would be though.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 18, 2009)

I thought it was going to be pillowed.


----------



## cooldayr (Dec 18, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> I thought it was going to be pillowed.



it is some what


----------



## qqwref (Dec 18, 2009)

Pretty. I do hope it turns better than the Gigaminx; it would be cool if this puzzle could be solved in one session without making my wrists hurt.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 18, 2009)

cooldayr said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > I thought it was going to be pillowed.
> ...


Barely. I was expecting something like the V-cube 7.


----------



## cooldayr (Dec 18, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Pretty. I do hope it turns better than the Gigaminx; it would be cool if this puzzle could be solved in one session without making my wrists hurt.



it says it turns better


----------



## Muesli (Dec 18, 2009)

cooldayr said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty. I do hope it turns better than the Gigaminx; it would be cool if this puzzle could be solved in one session without making my wrists hurt.
> ...


Better than crap. Lets hope it's not going to be polished crap.


----------



## cooldayr (Dec 18, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> cooldayr said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



i bet it will be fine


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Dec 18, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> cooldayr said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



They actually did that on mythbusters and with lion and some other animals poo and got it REALLY nice an shiny. [/lolwut]

Man, this dodecahedron would take WAAAYYY to long to solve IMO. I think James should be focusing on getting lost orders to customers more than designing a new puzzle.

I must say though, it looks awesome


----------



## Eternal Heart (Dec 18, 2009)

Gigaminx takes me 40 minutes! D:


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 18, 2009)

go get it nakajima !


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 18, 2009)

I find this very neat! 

But, new puzzles should not be C4Y's priority.
FOCUS ON FIXING LOST ORDERS.

-nuff said.

EDIT: I got on C4Y's feedback.
I knew their shipping reputation was bad, 
but I didn't know that it was to the point where
nearly every single piece of feedback goes something like this:
"WHERE THE &@#$!* ARE MY PUZZLES!!!"


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 18, 2009)

CitricAcid said:


> I find this very neat!
> 
> But, new puzzles should not be C4Y's priority.
> FOCUS ON FIXING LOST ORDERS.
> ...



this.


----------



## Innocence (Dec 19, 2009)

I actually disagree. I don't really think that James can do much about LOST puzzles, as they're usually lost, and up to the postal service to deliver. 
What I do think is that the teraminx would NOT attract a lot of sales. It's probably still pretty bad to turn, and would take forever to solve. I think he should direct more of his time to getting other puzzles, like stocking magics in the new store. I would rather buy a Type B than a Teraminx, for collector's purposes.


----------



## cooldayr (Dec 19, 2009)

Innocence said:


> I actually disagree. I don't really think that James can do much about LOST puzzles, as they're usually lost, and up to the postal service to deliver.
> What I do think is that the teraminx would NOT attract a lot of sales. It's probably still pretty bad to turn, and would take forever to solve. I think he should direct more of his time to getting other puzzles, like stocking magics in the new store. I would rather buy a Type B than a Teraminx, for collector's purposes.



are you crazy
the teraminx is the beast of all puzzles
and if it turns decent (or just turns)
I WANT IT


----------



## Parity (Dec 19, 2009)

*LukeMayn* said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > cooldayr said:
> ...


I say that episode. It should take long to solve.. if I get enough money fro christmas I will get this.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 19, 2009)

Innocence said:


> I actually disagree. I don't really think that James can do much about LOST puzzles, as they're usually lost, and up to the postal service to deliver.
> What I do think is that the teraminx would NOT attract a lot of sales. It's probably still pretty bad to turn, and would take forever to solve. I think he should direct more of his time to getting other puzzles, like stocking magics in the new store. I would rather buy a Type B than a Teraminx, for collector's purposes.



I disagree with your disagreement.
The only thing C4Y is doing is creating more puzzles which = MORE LOST ORDERS, which = more dissatisfied customers.
What C4Y SHOULD do is refund these people, but wait,
THAT WOULD TOTALLY DESTROY THE COMPANY
AND THEIR BANK ACCOUNT. LOL.


----------



## Me (Dec 19, 2009)

It's neat, but why?
Puzzles like this are gratuitous and I'll never take them seriously.
It's like making cars with more wheels, it's cool until you start adding >3 sets to the regular 4. With these wheels the car also gets worse fuel efficiency, slower, and more expensive. 
The thought of getting a Gigaminx has popped up maybe twice or thrice in the time it's been out, but I assure you I will never. ever. want. this.


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 19, 2009)

CitricAcid said:


> I find this very neat!
> 
> But, new puzzles should not be C4Y's priority.
> FOCUS ON FIXING LOST ORDERS.
> ...



That's because the countless people who always get their order never post feedback.


----------



## Zubon (Dec 19, 2009)

I agree that the large majority of people have no problems with C4U. Usually when I make an order, they throw in extra stickers or something for free.

Actually, in my last order, I ordered one set of screws and springs to use to mod a bad cube. When I opened the box, they included *4 *sets.

The forum is full of lost order complaints because that is the method that people use to send them feedback.

The Teraminx will be great. It probably turns poorly but if you want a smooth one, you can pay something like $1000 and someone from twistypuzzles can make you a custom one.

If it wasn't for C4U, many people wouldn't have a chance to get one of these amazing puzzles.

Anyway, I didn't get the gigaminx and won't get the teraminx as they just take too long to solve...


----------



## Innocence (Dec 19, 2009)

ChrisBird said:


> CitricAcid said:
> 
> 
> > I find this very neat!
> ...



Guilty, as charged.


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 19, 2009)

Innocence said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > CitricAcid said:
> ...



Same with me, I have ordered 14 times, all over 50$, and every single one has arrived on time, correctly as ordered.


----------



## Innocence (Dec 19, 2009)

ChrisBird said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...



Probably one of the reasons this is the case is that some people give better postal details than others. I think living in an obscure location wouldn't help either.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Dec 20, 2009)

He should really make a better gigaminx first...


----------



## michaellahti (Dec 20, 2009)

So.... What are we predicting for a world record???


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 20, 2009)

*LukeMayn* said:


> They actually did that on mythbusters and with lion and some other animals poo and got it REALLY nice an shiny. [/lolwut]



I remember that!!!


----------



## cooldayr (Dec 21, 2009)

i am guessing 53:23.12 
random guess but we will see


----------



## Owen (Dec 21, 2009)

So, what does everyone think about this puzzle?


----------

